# Freeplayer sur Freebox crystal: solutions ?



## flocel (15 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je viens de migrer chez free sur une freebox crystal après avoir été chez SFR évolution.

Mon constat est que cela est beaucoup moins intuitif sur free pour partager ses fichiers.

En gros j'aimerai vois mes fichiers stockés mes mac (imac maverick et MBA sous yosemite) sur le freeplayer (disque dur) de la freebox version crystal. 

JE n'y arrive pas, j'ai regardé les logiciels: rien trouvé. De plus je ne vois pas sur mes mac la freebox player et son disque dur.

Une astuce SVP ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## drs (15 Novembre 2014)

A ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible. La freebox crystal (rebrand de la V5) ne gère pas les protocoles de partage de fichiers, comme smb ou afp, mais juste le ftp.

La freebox v6 elle, a des fonctions de NAS, et donc de partage de fichiers


----------



## flocel (15 Novembre 2014)

drs a dit:


> A ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible. La freebox crystal (rebrand de la V5) ne gère pas les protocoles de partage de fichiers, comme smb ou afp, mais juste le ftp.
> 
> La freebox v6 elle, a des fonctions de NAS, et donc de partage de fichiers



Merci pour tas réponse. Du coup je regrette un peu ma SFR évolution. 
J'ai souscrit à l'offre 2 euro/mois chez Free, on ne peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## drs (15 Novembre 2014)

Ah bah oui...2/mois c'est plus que bien  et ça fait passer la pilule de la perte du NAS!


----------



## flocel (15 Novembre 2014)

drs a dit:


> Ah bah oui...2/mois c'est plus que bien  et ça fait passer la pilule de la perte du NAS!



oui c'était juste un confort. 
Là il me suffit de brancher un DD sur ma TV.

Mais bon l'interface de la freebox crystal et la navigation sont vraiment super cheap !


----------



## flocel (16 Novembre 2014)

J'ai trouvé ce lien intéressant http://forum.universfreebox.com/viewtopic.php?t=52246

JE vais tester avec freemi pour mac, et faire des essais.


----------

